

Rails, the 'Enterprise' and how software works in the 'real world' - ryanstenhouse
http://blog.ryanstenhouse.eu/ruby-rails-the-enterprise-and-how-software-works-in-the-real-world/

======
astrodust
Can this be marked with the year? It seems to be from 2010.

The problem with RedHat was, if I recall correctly, that there was no
maintainer for the Ruby package. This has since been rectified but for a while
was rather worrying.

